#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-08-14
<holstein> anyone sitting around bored and want to help the news team summarize articles ??
<BugeyeD> hi all, recommendation requested ... in-laws are currently running 9.10 ... i'm about to take to them a newer computer and want to give them 11.04. how do i best retain their "stuff" ?
<BugeyeD> two options are to simply install new and copy over their entire home directories. but i worry that if i don't upgrade in-place their home directory / settings / preferences will not correctly be updated for 11.04 ... anyone?
<holstein> BugeyeD: i say, plan for the worst, and do what you think is best
<holstein> i would backup the /home, and anything else they might want
<holstein> settings wont matter to much, as far as look and feel
<holstein> i still *hate* doing an upgrade in place
<holstein> takes so long...
<holstein> should work fine though
<BugeyeD> original plan was a fresh install (new hardware anyway) then copying over the entire home directory. just worried that the upgrade would have made changes to /home that would be missed otherwise.
